
U.S. Urged Ecuador to Act Against WikiLeaks Leader Assange - 1337biz
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/u-s-urged-ecuador-act-against-assange-n669271
======
ScottBurson
I don't know what Assange is thinking. He wants to convince everybody that he,
and, by extension, Ed Snowden really are in league with the Russians? I think
he just wants to keep WikiLeaks in the news, and doesn't care about the
consequences.

Fortunately, it doesn't look like the recent email leak will have much impact
[0]. (I suppose Assange could argue that he didn't expect it to.)

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/19/opinion/wikihillary-for-
pr...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/19/opinion/wikihillary-for-
president.html)

